# Any other forumites trying to get off the drink?



## Neal (13/2/19)

Hello good people,

I will get straight to the point: I am an alcoholic and have been for many years. I have decided to try my best to stop drinking and am on day 6 of being sober. Is anyone else on this path, or have taken this path, it might be good to give each other encouragement and help. I actually feel worse at the moment for not drinking, but as mentioned I recognise I am a alcoholic but I also recognise it has to stop. Thanks all.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## RainstormZA (13/2/19)

I battled since I was 18.

Two years sober, it wasn't easy - the other night I just had two glasses with my mother and I basically told her I had enough. I was kinda surprised as I opted to have a cup of hot tea after that.

I'm afraid of alcohol - I lose control when I've had too much. It is much easier for me not to drink and still feel great, and still have fun.

Just remind yourself that you're saving thousands of rands by not drinking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (13/2/19)

Hey Neal. The usual spiel of admitting you are an alcoholic applies and is a step in right direction. Although just admitting is not enough I’m afraid.

I’ve known I am an alcoholic for many years, but used to kid myself that I could control it and still drink occasionally. That doesn’t work. Eventually it takes control again, and again, and like a drug addict, you find yourself needing more “doses” of alcohol just to be normal - not even happy!

I had quite long periods of abstenance, six months on average, but would start again with a beer once a week, then more frequently and so the spiral started again. 

I am hoping you are nowhere near this stage, being sober for 6 days without help.

Long story, short.... In November 2013 ( I seem to like November’s for quitting!) I checked into a rehab in Durban. I was sedated and medically assisted through the withdrawl period. I was only there for 7 days as medical aid would not cover me.

For the following year I was on a drug called Naltrexone which basically blocks that part of your brain from either feeling high or intoxicated should you relapse. I never did. There would have been no point. That year made me stronger and the daily thoughts of drinking gradually receded. Now I actually hate the smell of any forms of alcohol, similar to my hate of cigarette smoke!

Ok, so I think my case was extreme. Hopefully you aren’t this far gone. My advice: let your family and friends know! It’s a big step but will help in your recovery if you don’t get pressured to drink. You may have to actually change your friend groups, hard as it may sound, as they and certain other “triggers” may need to be avoided.

In closing, in November 2018 I was 5 years sober. I was reminded of that by someone close to me, as my alcohol free anniversaries have actually become a non-event!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/2/19)

4 months and 6 days sober for me. Have had to make some adjustments to avoid temptation, and have almost given in a few times, but I just remind myself of how crappy I felt last time I drank. Ended up in the ER with alcohol poisoning, lost my wallet and had to cancel all my cards etc. Realised in that moment that I could no longer call myself a casual drinker and that I didn't know when to stop once I start. Best of luck to you @Neal, please keep us updated on your progress and don't hesitate to push on our buttons if and when you need to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/19)

Best of luck guys... I know first hand how devastating alcoholism is... I lost my younger sister not so long ago... I put her in rehab 3 times but it was too late. She died.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Neal (17/2/19)

_"4 months and 6 days sober for me." _Well done @Viper_SA that is an achievement. Only on day 10, wish I could say it is getting easier but it is not. Will persevere, must start feeling better soon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Neal (17/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Best of luck guys... I know first hand how devastating alcoholism is... I lost my younger sister not so long ago... I put her in rehab 3 times but it was too late. She died.



Very sorry to hear that @Rob Fisher. As you say alcohol can be devastating, and not just for the person drinking but for the rest of the family involved.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Room Fogger (17/2/19)

Neal said:


> _"4 months and 6 days sober for me." _Well done @Viper_SA that is an achievement. Only on day 10, wish I could say it is getting easier but it is not. Will persevere, must start feeling better soon.


Congratulations on day 10, will be rooting for you @Neal and @Viper_SA on your 4 months 6 days, very difficult thing for anyone going through something like this. One day at a time ads up tp many days very soon. Hoping you both feel better and that you conquer your nemesis. You will all be in my thoughts and prayers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

